# Crit air expansion



## TeamRienza (Jan 4, 2018)

It is worth having a look at this page, 

https://www.crit-air.fr/en/inf…zones.html 

The scheme is expanding quite quickly and without warning to those not in the immediate areas. Interesting that the Vendee region appeared in October 2017. The area could now, in the event of a spike in pollution, be subject to a reduction in speed of 20kph and can also be applied to specific roads in the prefecture such as the A83 and A87. Up until now it has generally been relevant to cities and large towns which can be circumvented. It will be interesting to see how this will pan out in practice. 

Davy


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 4, 2018)

Got mine in the early days, only took 9 days from ordering and paying online to getting the sticker through the door     :dance:


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 4, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> Got mine in the early days, only took 9 days from ordering and paying online to getting the sticker through the door     :dance:



Me too, gonna need a bigger windscreen soon.....


----------



## pamjon (Jan 4, 2018)

*france*

how do I get one thanks pj


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 4, 2018)

The website is here:

https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 5, 2018)

My screen sticker arrived yesterday from France. I must say it was quick and easy to apply and very inexpensive. Our Euro 6 van is on a Crit 2 sticker.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 5, 2018)

*It seems to me*

Members are not following the link and reading.

We are talking about temporary restrictions being put in place following high pollution readings.
These are caused by many factors other than vehicle pollution eg Local factory pollution and not least the weather

Presumably a bit like temporary speed limits on the M25

Not sure how the motorist (French or other) can be easily informed to comply and indeed what happens if they unknowingly transgress.
I imagine signage on major roads should be OK 

No doubt this will become clearer.

It is still a good idea to get the "Sticker" as this refers to fixed zones (Albeit increasing) similar  LEZ (and more) in UK and many German conurbations


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 5, 2018)

The link that I posted contains pages for the status of each area or city on a daily basis and for the next day or two, so I imagine people would need to get into the habit of checking the forecast as we do with weather. 

I would also take a guess that tv, local radio and newspapers might carry such information, but since few of us use french media outlets we are unintentionally disadvantaged.

Davy


----------



## pamjon (Jan 5, 2018)

*france*

Thank you very much for the information on this. We will sort that out today. Just a query, if any one knows the answer, say for instance you are going down towards Narbonne and like us we get on the motorway at Montaubn and get off once you have gone past Toulouse would you need one? Just a thought.
PJ


----------



## pamjon (Jan 5, 2018)

*France*

Hi, sorry to be a pain, but which category  of vehicle do I click for a 3.4ton Motorhome?
PJ


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 5, 2018)

If I recall we are treated as cars, I applied when the sticker first was issued, so memory is not great.

Do check that you apply through the proper french government site. It should only cost about 5 or 6 euros. There are firms who will offer to do the application and charge close to £30. Similar to the scams we have here for EHIC, etc.

Davy


----------



## pamjon (Jan 5, 2018)

*France*

Thank you for the reply. It was the category that was a little confusing, as over here we are classed as PLG.
We are going to do it online from the thread on Wild Camping. We just didn't want any problems with the French Police as we have had before .
PJ


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 6, 2018)

*Did it Friday Confirmation today*



pamjon said:


> Thank you for the reply. It was the category that was a little confusing, as over here we are classed as PLG.
> We are going to do it online from the thread on Wild Camping. We just didn't want any problems with the French Police as we have had before .
> PJ



Completed the online application early on Friday
Confirmation today yes a Saturday !  (UK Agencies please note !)
and YES Private car if under 3500 kg
But I also put Motor caravan in description

Link ishttps://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 6, 2018)

What happens if you are over 3500kgs? My van is plated at 3700 kgs, is there a site which shows the classes, N1 is light goods M1 is shown as a Private car,  Heavy Goods Class M2,M3,N2,N3??  On the info of the simulation it says refer to field j on the log book on mine it shows M1

 I intend to downplate it next year to 3500kgs when my license will be due for renewal again as I have decided not to bother keeping the C1 category after being made to jump through hoops last time.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 6, 2018)

My Dakota is over 3,500Kg so I declared it as an HGV, which it is as a PHGV as far as DVLA is concerned.

This was accepted and the appropriate category issued.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> My Dakota is over 3,500Kg so I declared it as an HGV, which it is as a PHGV as far as DVLA is concerned.
> 
> This was accepted and the appropriate category issued.





That`s how i did mine ( 4,100Kg ) and got the certificate without any problem in 9 days from start to finish.

It was looked at and i got an approving nod from one of the Gendarmes at a roadside checkpoint down near Tarbes last year    :dance:

Whilst on the subject i have mine fixed  to a piece of 5mm thick clear acrylic perspex which i then put in the correct corner ( UK drivers side ) of the windscreen.

It is wedged firmly in place with a black microfibre cloth and is clearly visible from the outside.

I absolutely loathe any form of stickers on the windscreen so this way when i get back to Calais it goes into the little wallet i have for it ready for the next trip.

Similarly whilst in the queue lane at Dover i put it in place where it stays until our return to blighty.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 7, 2018)

The simulation page https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/simulation where you can put very few details in to find which category your vehicle is. If you click on the info symbol it says that the type is shown on the log book in field j, on mine it shows M1 which in France is Private Car?? 

The site for me is confusing I would have thought that given the number of motorhomes they would have a separate class for them. 

There is a form you can fill in on the website with questions so I have asked for clarification what class I am for the sticker.


----------



## pamjon (Jan 7, 2018)

*france*

Hi, I am sorry to be so technically challenged but, I am have problems reducing the size of the log book to below 400kb. I have compressed it but it is still 983kb. I have scanned it in greyscale too but to no avail. It has zipped zapped everything I can think of but nothing has worked to bring it small enough to be allowed to be sent or accepted. Please, what can I do next?
Also how do you find out what the co2 levels should be for a 2800cc fiat engine?
Thanks pj.


----------



## pamjon (Jan 7, 2018)

*France*

Thank you very Hairy Dog for the information. I had to reduce it many times before it was lower than 400kb. However, so far it has been accepted, it has gone and we have  paid for it . Fingers crossed they don't send it back and say they cant read it. Thank ever so much again. pj


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 8, 2018)

This is the email reply I had from the official website;
Dear sir,

 Your camping car is considered as a car if you have M1 mention.

So I will select Private car but as someone else has said I will also note it is a camping car.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 13, 2018)

Got the acknowledgement of my sticker today. Interested what people do if they are travelling around Europe. Don't understand why the EU hasn't got this sorted & you can get one sticker to cover all the different countries, looking at this web page  Badges/Vignettes in Europe – Crit-Air.fr I count 6 different stickers that you might need, don't know about London as its probably the last place on earth I would want to drive to. Then what about all the different parking stickers, different clubs etc. where would I put my Wildcamping sticker. Probably get done for obscuring the view.


----------



## lumberjack (Jan 13, 2018)

*Towed around*

Hi,
 I suppose in another few years my 1989 Hymer S660 with the Diesel engine will have to be towed around Europe. :mad1:


----------

